# South Bend 9c 10 jr



## TheBigGuy (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello everyone. Im new on here and to machining. I just bought a south bend 9c 10jr lathe and it works. It has a westcott 3 jaw chuck the i cleaned 40 years of crap out of. been cleaning and oiling everything. It has 2 1/4" hss tool holders, all the wrenches, non of the gears to change screw speed so i wont be threading anything. I have no precision dials or anything so i have to seek them out. It should be awesome to use and i cant wait to learn.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 15, 2017)

Not sure about the 10jr, definitely a 9C SBL.  Be an easy conversion to a 9A by adding a quick change gear box and an apron upgrade.
Post the serial number, that should be stamp between the ways on the right hand end of the bed.
Also on the gear train guard, Should be a catalog number stamped on there, from that we can figure out what model it actually is and when it was made.

Welcome aboard!

Ken


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

numbers on the bed are 18831ncr9 model c9-10 jr catalog number 6100 bed 3 1/2  chart number 7


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 15, 2017)

Okay, thanks.

Your pictures look identical to mine before I changed mine to a model A.

According to the serial number data base on Steve Well's website, http://www.wswells.com/  yours was born in the early 1949.  The serial number "NCR" indicates it's a 9" size, model C, R indicates a 6 speed horizontal motor drive lathe.  Your's is about 1800 numbers earlier than mine which is 19053NCR, born in late 1949.

As for the catalog number C9-10jr or 6100, I did not find any reference to these numbers.  But fell free to go look at Steve's website, he has a wealth of information to share.

This will get redirected over to the SBL section of the forum in a day or so.

Thanks for posting.

Ken


----------

